# Was this a veterinary bottle?



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,  I was just curious about a couple of things on this bottle that I dug up some time ago. It measures apx. 2 3/4" (H)  X  1"(W)  X  3/4" (D). With it having this image of what looks like a dog, as well as having measuring lines on the back would that indicate that this was a veterinary bottle? Also, you see that notch on the lip, what kind of stopper went in there? If anyone has a photo of that type of stopper I'd like to see it so I can get familiar with how one of those looks. Thanks alot for any help,   Eric


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2014)

I can only speculate the same thing you have.Since the inside doesn't look ground to fit a glass stopper, I'd say just a cork was used unless it came with a separate type.I'm thinking European, though I don't know just why. [8|]


----------



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response Eric....If there wasn't a special kind of stopper that went in there to fit the notch, then maybe the notch is there is help pour out the liquid more accurately...   Eric


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. If there wasn't something tied and a "optional attachment" your thumb would do. Maybe with the animals open mouth embossed it was something like a mouth sore remedy? I really have no idea.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Me neither, we'll see if anyone else knows anything about it. One more thing, I am close to the Canadian border so perhaps it is from Canada and maybe someone there patented some sort of mechanism that went into that notch. Who knows?...   Eric


----------



## Berkshire117 (Oct 5, 2014)

i dug several of these a few years ago. i think i remember reading somewhere on an old thread here that they were baby doll toy bottles.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Doll-Baby-Bottle-Vintage-Toy-Clear-Glass-Embossed-Dog-Red-Rubber-Nipple-Marked-B-/300451639405 found this auction listing it as a baby doll bottle as well


----------



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

That is pretty interesting. I have found baby doll bottles with the rubber nipple which were close in size to this one. But those ones had embossed DOLL-E-TOY or something like that, there was a reference on those bottles that indicated "DOLL". Maybe these particular ones with the dog on them which obviously had the nipple as I now know through your link (thanks for that) were to administer to your pet through the nipple as the doll type bottle. maybe also what the notch does is help release the air when an animal is suckling from it. I do not remember the doll bottles that i found having that notch in them. Perhaps it still really is a doll bottle but from my experience on finding the toy doll bottle, they had different embossing.    Eric


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 5, 2014)

I have always known them as doll bottles too.  I do not know of any reference to them as dog medicines.  I actually know of no dog medicine with a dog embossed on them.  The labeled ones that have images of dogs are 'serious' and not stylized like this one.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Good to know. then we might just have to call this one a doll bottle. In between posts I was able to look up and see that the Doll-E-Toy bottle does have the notch as this one does, so maybe that was to help in airflow on feeding the doll. Also, even though there are "measurements" on the reverse of this bottle I am not sure if they are real increments. There are 16 marks and every other mark has a number until ending at the number 8. If I fill the bottle up to the number 8 which is the 16th mark, I can dump that perfectly into 1 tablespoon, which is roughly 15ml. Perhaps they are Mls, or maybe they are not real measurements. Well, I think we have our answer then, doll bottle. Would you agree?   Eric


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2014)

That makes sense, the notch threw me. A temporary additional problem added to a always perplexed mind. []Melinda is the pro so I have not doubts now.Well, except maybe a candy bottle.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

I know what you mean...you see different things on different bottles sometimes and wonder what the heck was that for....but I think in this case we have our answer...always good to work together on these things...thanks you guys for the help...I'm sure I'll have another question soon...   Eric


----------



## groundsloth (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, Doll bottle, but the dog is really cool!


----------



## eric70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yea, I thought so too...kind of different on a doll bottle..


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 5, 2014)

these little nursing bottles came with dolls in the same box along with comes for her heir . you well also find cats and baby's on them . There from the 1920s and 30s.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks sunrunner..that is more confirmation that it is indeed a doll's bottle..   Eric


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2014)

I still wouldn't dismiss that it originally held candy.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 6, 2014)

That type of top closure looks like it could be a bottle for a dairy bottle.  I have three or four of then to be in my blog for several glass bottle dairy bottles to be covered in a home page blog.  I know that Thatcher Glass made a lot of them.  What are the sizes of this one?  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 6, 2014)

I just went back and saved the pictures,  If you want to sell it - If would be interested in selling it - I would be interested in including it in my coverage.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 6, 2014)

No I am thinking it was for coffee cream in a restaurant service. RED M.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 6, 2014)

That is another interesting angle....      Eric


----------



## cryptic (Oct 8, 2014)

I found this same bottle a couple of years ago in a 1940's spot.  I am also from Northern Ontario.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 8, 2014)

...and I am in northern Maine right on the NB, Canadian border, so maybe this was a bottle for dolls in Canada.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 8, 2014)

On closer examination the notch appears rather uneven, a random break/fracture mark. I'm thinking there is no notch at all. Dang these small pictures now.[attachment=Clipboard01.jpg]


----------



## eric70 (Oct 8, 2014)

That was originally what i thought too but if you check out this link for the similar Doll-E-Toy bottle ( or in case this link is not working, just go to ebay and search for Doll-E-toy bottle), you'll see the same notch. The notch on my bottle may have been chipped, but I think it originally was machine made http://www.ebay.com/itm/A...mp;hash=item1c466653b1


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 8, 2014)

I always heard that these were doll bottles, though  I was never quite sure what the notch was for.  My first thought would be some part of the doll that it fits onto, though that would look kind of strange on the doll's end when the bottle wasn't there.  The notch is definitely original though, most if not all of those bottles have one and that would be an extremely unlikely break, almost physically impossible.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 9, 2014)

no it was not a creamer.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 9, 2014)

no it was not a creamer.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 9, 2014)

Well if the notch was made on an Automatic Bottle Machine the notch would have been made in the guide ring that is held in the neckring. a tr'ickie thing to accomplish,  The finish seems to be for a flat cardboard cap - s0 that makes me think of a dairy product,  We leave in a couple days for Florida, so I will be on the road for three days.  I would like to see one of these notched bottle tops to study the surface to figure it it was made by the tooling.  I am sure they aren't worth big bucks, but no one else seems to give us any clus on the noitch creation,  I like to examine strange marks in glass products, so this is still a bottlemystery!  RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 9, 2014)

When I tried to save the picture, it said it was already in my file, so that tells me that it was copied form the doll feeder posting.   Just a surprise to me.  RED M,.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought you were leaving yesterday?


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 14, 2014)

Found one of the bottles in question today. They let me take pics. Top is embossed as follows...  SUNRUCO  SUN BABE. Bottom of bottle embossed with a B in a circle. The notch is there, but I think it was just to help hold the top on. Pics
[attachment=image(VM).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 14, 2014)

More pics
[attachment=image(KM).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 15, 2014)

A lead, thank you and yippi! 
LIFE 1949 on google

[attachment=Clipboard01.jpg] And maybe it's a kangaroo. EBAYIt does kinda look like one.


----------



## eric70 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the additional info. Goodman...back on the first page Boudreau117 posted a link to ebay with this bottle being for sale as a doll's bottle. With your being able to see what the wording is on the nipple confirms then that it is a doll's bottle. I think the notch might be there to allow air flow in when "feeding" the doll as i don't believe the doll can suck as a real baby would and being that the bottle is not plastic you couldn't squeeze the liquid out. But no matter what the notch is there for, we now know it is indeed a doll's bottle. thanks to everyone involved in the caper.    Eric


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 30, 2014)

Well Eric70,  The darn thing ended up here in my mail box today.  It is interesting, and the seams confirm that it was formed in the guide ring, which fits in the neckring of an ABM.  The guide ring fits in the neck ring and forms the top of the finish area.  This guidering no doubt formed the grove also, though I don't remember ever seeing this set up.  The Wheaton Glass Co. in New Jersey made a lot of tiny bottles on their I-S Emhart machines.  I will have to ask Jim Boughter, who worked for them, when they were customers of mine.  He has retired now but we still keep in touch, because he comes to Watkins Glen NY for the races each year.  The bottom shows a B in a circle - which I didn't look up yet.  So that could be Ball or Brockway.  It also had a 1 - which I assume was the mold number.  The graduated scale makes me think of it being a medicine bottle for a veterinarian-needle for giving dogs shots.  One time when our vet was doctoring our dog - I asked him for the bottle he used - I still have it somewhere, in a box marked tinny bottles.  It didn't have the notch or the dog on it, though.   The bottle is unique though and I was wondering if I could just send you a trade item. in exchange.  I don't know what kind of glass you collect.   Through the 77 years I have been collecting, I have somewhere in the neighbor hood of a couple thousand pieces made of glass.  My interest has been mainly based on the mehcanics of the hand blown glass maker, to see the mysteries of forming, turn molding, tooled and forming marks that they created on the glass - has been the main interest I looked for in the hand made glass.  The pinched half leaf glass that fell into the mold when it was reopened, when the bottle was being made and the pinch fell into the mold and became part of the product - that sometimes got filled and supplied to the consumers.  Things like the bird swings and press and blow spikes, are defects that some times got to the consumers also.It has been a great hobby and I appreciate examining this bottle you sent.   RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 15, 2014)

Well one of you sent me this bottle, and I have no idea because the box got discarded by my better half.  I am sure it was a bottle for veterinary medication, because of the dog and I now have three similar bottles in my little bottles collection that were for that purpose.  R$ED M.


----------



## eric70 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, I sent it a while ago to you Red. I hadn't heard from you so and just sent you a PM before seeing that you posted here. My return address info was on a piece of paper along with a hand written note, but you must not have gotten that. I'm sure we can work something out. Talk to you soon.   Eric


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Eric.  I got the bottle and some how had trouble getting back to this thread.  The bottle ia without doubt a bottle for a veterinarians supply of serum for a dog.  I have a couple others of plain round packaging that I got from our dog's Dr. before. 
This one was made on an ABM, where the little locking key slot was made with a guide ring that had the male key bar inserted in the cavity of the guide ring, that is carried in the neck ring mold equipment piece.  You haven;t told me what you expect for it in return.  It wouldn't be worth enough t0 cover your postage even.  I appreciate the satisfaction of studying it.   RED Matthews


----------



## eric70 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well Red, in your initial PM to me you were rather eager to get it and offered me $20 which included postage, I was not expecting that much at all, but now that you have the bottle and had a chance to study it, now you tell me it's not worth the postage it cost me to send it to you..nice . I was hoping maybe a $10 bill would do to cover the postage and let me make a few bucks on the bottle. But hey, you keep the thing..study it, toss it...do whatever you want with it...but do me a favor, the next time I happen to post on the forum asking what this bottle or that bottle may be...or if i am offering bottles for sale...don't bother helping me out. thanks,  Eric


----------



## Cherokee23 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd say baby bottle.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 19, 2015)

eric70 said:
			
		

> Well Red, in your initial PM to me you were rather eager to get it and offered me $20 which included postage, I was not expecting that much at all, but now that you have the bottle and had a chance to study it, now you tell me it's not worth the postage it cost me to send it to you..nice . I was hoping maybe a $10 bill would do to cover the postage and let me make a few bucks on the bottle. But hey, you keep the thing..study it, toss it...do whatever you want with it...but do me a favor, the next time I happen to post on the forum asking what this bottle or that bottle may be...or if i am offering bottles for sale...don't bother helping me out. thanks,  Eric


So Eric...your saying Red Matthews ripped you off?...be warned people don't send people stuff until they pay you in full!


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello Eric,  I have been working for several days now, listing all of my Florida bottles and just a part of fate, I came up with this little notched Dog Veterinarian bottle.  I had stuck it in a strange place and as fate would have it - tonight I was going through postings of bottles on the ABN Forum and came on the postings about this same bottle.  I thought I had sent the money to you, but lost the whole thinking process.  I am sure it is my 85 years of doing more than I can take care of properly..,  Now all I have to do is find your address in my ole correspondence = I will get the 20 off to you.  I thought it was taken care of, and that isn't my way of doing things.   I guess the facts are that as my better-half thinks, I am like a Chinese Juggler with too many balls in the air.  On some things I guess I tried to do morethan I can handle -  Sorry, but I am sure you can smile over it. The review I did today gave me a chance to look it over again and it is now listed  as #2014-G, in my listing.  I have to thank fate for showing me where I screwed up - but nothing is lost.  It is listed as a veterinarians serum for dogs.  I am sorry as he-l, but that isn't any excuse.  When I told my wife about it, she said sh-t happens, and it even marks your underwear.   So smile and thank you for being the person you are.   RED Matthews.      g


----------



## eric70 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you Red for making good in some way in putting your money where your mouth is.....I did receive your items that you sent to me in lieu of cash which is acceptable with me as it shows you genuinely wanted to rectify a wrong doing...water under the bridge now...thanks again,   Eric


----------

